# What camera should i buy for wedding photography



## sampaul1996 (May 22, 2017)

Hello Photography Experts, This is sam here. I really need your suggestion to capture best wedding shots.I'm a professional wedding photographer in hyderabad and  carrying an experience of 2 years in Wedding photography field.Currently, I'm using Canon EOS 1 Dx and Nikon D90 for wedding photography.I would like to upgrade my cameras now. so could you guys please suggest me to get some best cameras for wedding Photography.

--
Sam


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2017)

Nikon 810...or wait for the D810's successor model, possibly due within the year.


----------



## weepete (May 22, 2017)

Or a 1DXmkii.


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

A pair of  EOS 5DS R's


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2017)

I would think that after 4 years experience shooting weddings you would have a _very_ solid understanding of what your current gear does not do that you want your next camera(s) to do.

Then it's a simple matter of looking at the specifications of those cameras your budget allows you to buy.

Considering the cameras you currently have I would suggest you look at medium format cameras - Leica S (Typ 007), Pentax 645Z, Hasselblad H5D-200c.

What do you use for lighting?


----------



## Designer (May 22, 2017)

sampaul1996 said:


> I would like to upgrade my cameras now.


Hello!

Why do you want to upgrade your cameras?

(What is going on with them?)


----------



## Light Guru (May 22, 2017)

If you don't know what kind of camera will work well to shoot a wedding with then I must say you should NOT be shooting weddings. You say you have 4 years of experience photographing weddings, but your question does NOT reflect that experience.


----------



## sabbath999 (May 22, 2017)

Your camera doesn't matter, any modern camera will work just fine. Any DSLR made within the last 10 years will be more than adequate, if you put the right glass on them. 

Your LENSES matter.


----------



## beagle100 (May 22, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> You say you have 4 years of experience photographing weddings, but your question does NOT reflect that experience.



+++ yes


----------



## PropilotBW (May 22, 2017)

Why both Canon and Nikon?  I'd stick with one brand for lens compatibility.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > You say you have 4 years of experience photographing weddings, but your question does NOT reflect that experience.
> ...



As my friend Mike used to say, " Dizz-actly! "


----------



## sampaul1996 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Vtec44 (May 23, 2017)

Some how this post doesn't add up.  Why would you use 2 different systems especially when both are currently offering something comparable?


----------



## smarty62 (Jul 3, 2017)

Why two Systems? Which system fulfills your needs most? I also use Nikon and Canon. Nikon for film photography, Canon EOS for Digital. 

1st: Ask yr self if you realy need to change yr equipment (need for CPS Support or Nikon prof. Support.)
2nd: Checkup Go for yr most used equipment: Thats the way to go!!
3rd: Don't try to mix up yr  equipment

I'm not a fanboy. I use my equipment for specific tasks. (I don't like fanboys. Any system has its pros and cons)

My daily digi cam is a EOS 5D mk 3 with prof lenses.
My daily film cam is a Nikon F100 with AIS lenses.

But it's you who has to decide.

Hth
Gerhard

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chuasam (Jul 3, 2017)

My film camera in college was an F100, from there it was easy to transition into a digital Nikon


----------



## tecboy (Jul 3, 2017)

Battery draining very quickly


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 3, 2017)

I would go to 2 Nikon D610's.  Don't need the MP of the 800's.   Going by what your using now equipment wise.  I deduce you want lower priced equipment.  So, D5's and the like are out.  So, I suggest a pair of D610's (don't mix systems).  They have very good picture qualities, and very low light capabilities (and on sale for good price right now).  If you want to save even more.  Buy used D600's.  Absolutely capable of very good low light portraits / weddings!  I still shoot with D800 and D600 (did not upgrade to 810 or 610, not enough new capabilities to warrant it).

I shot dual systems about 15 years ago.  I managed, but with buttons in different places and when you get rushed.  Mistakes happens.  I used dual systems way back in school in film days, but there were much fewer controls back then.  Digital is different, and even modern pro level film cameras as well.


----------



## rosh4u (Jul 4, 2017)

You are having such a nice experience in wedding photography. If you want to upgrade your camera than firstly decide what things you require in your photographs and from your camera so that camera options can be given as per your needs.


----------



## smarty62 (Jul 5, 2017)

chuasam said:


> My film camera in college was an F100, from there it was easy to transition into a digital Nikon


I hope you still have it [emoji41] [emoji41] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 5, 2017)

FYI, the OP was called out on changing Pro equipment in between threads ==> Battery draining very quickly


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 6, 2017)

smarty62 said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > My film camera in college was an F100, from there it was easy to transition into a digital Nikon
> ...



Still have my F100.  I loved that camera.  Have not shot film in 11 years now.


----------

